# Greetings Everyone!



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

I’ve been lurking since April, and looks like I picked the right moment to sign up because I am lucky member number 1000! How cool is that?

Let's see, about 7 years ago I had my first Halloween party; it was mostly an excuse to have a party, but I did require everyone to come in costume. After that first year I began to add more and more stuff for the party, getting creepier every year, and now I find myself starting to prepare for the party mid-summer! My friends think I’m weird, and I’m inviting Satan in to my life, so it’s nice to find a group of people who think it’s weird to NOT love all things Halloween. I feel comfortable here.

This is my first post, so as soon as I can I’ll post some pics of my progression. Everyone on this forum has such cool stuff, I feel like a simpleton, but that will change. I am dying to make my own rising spirits, groundbreakers and that cool winged demon. I also have some fun party food pictures that I will share. I’m working on a website, hope to have that done ASAP.

I look forward to contributing to this forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello, welcome, and congrats on being the 1,000 member Nightwing!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the group!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Nightwing!!! Woo hoo now you gotta get 1000 posts  getta postin


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Being the 1000th member is an important job. If you feel like you cannot fulfill the duties of the job, the 999th member will take over for you. 

Just kidding. It's a lot of fun here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Nightwing...
soon you'll be planning your next party the day after, like alot of peeps here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Congrats on being 1,000!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi number 1,000. Welcome to the club. Are you a Batman fan per chance or does the Nightwing name mean something more sinister?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*heya*

Hi Nightwing and welcome. I too am scaring neighbors in California!
:devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Nightwing! #1000, now that is far out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lurking since april????? what took ya so long?????? (just kidding, of course)
Welcome to HauntForum.....

now crank out a few of those rising spirits.....I want to see other peoples take on that prop!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome - and it's about time you came out of the shadows and stopped lurking


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome, congrats on being #1000


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome nightwing.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Hi number 1,000. Welcome to the club. Are you a Batman fan per chance or does the Nightwing name mean something more sinister?


HZ, no I'm not necessarily a Batman fan, although I have considered a Batman/Robin costume; as my name is Robin I would come as myself :googly:

Nightwing is much more sinister - the dark version of a Robin


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to say HI! I understand the party planning and I can sympathize with you...I've been planning ours for 2 years! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Nightwing.....Hope u enjoy ur stay....FOREVER!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there number 1000 man thats a lot to live up to. I expect to see you posting often and cant wait to see pictures of your stuff.


----------

